# Schwarz zu transparent (abgestuft)



## Tomy86 (27. Juli 2006)

Ich komm nicht weiter..... 
Ich habe vor die schwarze Farbe in transparent umzuwandeln, sodass ich nur die Schrift im Layer habe (Bild im Anhang,wegen Dateigröße jpg ansonsten in psd vorhanden^^). Die Farbe soll dabei auch von weiss ins blau immer transparenter werden....

Ich hab ja nun schon einiges probiert, wie zum Beispiel wie das mit dem Alpha-Kanal. Aber es wollt alles nicht funktionieren. Schwarz wird zwar im Photoshop rötlich eingefärbt, aber es wird nicht transparent. 
Das Graustufen unter Ebenenstil hilft mir auch nicht weiter.
Mein eigentliches Ziel später ist, die Schrift auf ein Bild aufzusetzen.....und mit dem schwarzen Rand macht sich das momentan schlecht.
Desweiteren habe ich auch schon den Schrifteffekt mit transparentem Hintergrund erstellt aber wenn ich anfange einzufärben, bekomme ich nicht diese tollen Farben hin und transparent is es dan auch noch nicht.
Habe mit dem Alphakanal auch schon ein Ingamespiellogo erstellt. Dort hatte es wunderbar funktioniert...also das die Schrift nach außen hin immer transparenter wird und schwarz gar nicht zu sehen war..... (nur mit Hilfe des Alphakanals)


So ich hoffe ich hab es nicht zu kompliziert erklärt......


----------



## The_Maegges (27. Juli 2006)

Versuch mal die Überlagerungseinstellung "Negativ multiplizieren".


----------



## versuch13 (27. Juli 2006)

Versuchs mal so.


----------



## Tomy86 (27. Juli 2006)

Zu The_Maegges:
Bin jetzt wieder ein kleines Stück weiter...
Jetzt sieht es bei mir so aus das alles was schwarz war nun weiss ist aber noch nicht transparent.
Hab folgendes getan:
-Ebene 1: mit Graustufe vom eigentlichen Bild invertiert (schrift schwarz rest weiss)
-Ebene 2: mit dem eigentlichem Bild 
- dann auf ebene 1 negativ multipliezieren eingestellt

zu Versuch 13:
Ich bekomm dieses schwarze Dreieck bei mir nich geteilt. Kann aber auchh daran liegen das ich mich zu .... anstelle. *edit* die ALT-Taste war es...
Und irgendwie bekomm ich es jetzt nicht mehr hin das sich das rot einfärbt.
Meine Vorgehensweise: 
-Bild einfügen
-Graustufe als Alphakanal einfügen und alle kanäle aktivieren (mit dem Auge)

..und danke für die Mühe...bloß mir läßt das momentan keine Ruhe...


----------



## Tomy86 (27. Juli 2006)

Problem gelöst.....Dankö... 
Versuch13 war die Rettung 
Manchmal ist es ganz einfach......


----------



## BSE Royal (28. Juli 2006)

Zu der Alphakanalgeschichte:

Wenn Du das Augen neben einem Alphakanal anklickst, dann siehst Du eine rote "Lackmaske". Das ist vollkommen normal. Der Alphakanal selber macht Dein Bild auch nciht transparent sondern sichert dir "nur" eine Auswahl.
Um die SW-Info als Transparenzinformation zu verwerten lädst Du die Auswahl des Alphakanals und erstellst dann eine Ebenenmaske auf der Ebene, die das freizustellende Objekt beherbergt. (Darf keine Hintergrundebene sein!)


----------

